# Master Compressor Club



## LHL

I was noticing that there is no thread dedicated to the Master Compressor and I know that many own or would like to own one of these wonderful time pieces. I figured it would be good to start one. Here is my recent purchase. The Master Compressor Navy Seal Alarm Diver.




























How about yours? Let's see it.


----------



## Braindrain

The NSA is gorgeous. Congrats on that one!

For me, it's the MC Geographic. Quite the workhorse for my needs.


----------



## HR F1

My two:









Master Compressor Extreme W-Alarm-

















Master Compressor Navy SEALs Automatic-


----------



## beebox

Here is mine


----------



## LHL

These are all wonderful. Keep them coming!


----------



## rockmastermike

BeeBox - your MCDC is AWESOME!

here is mine:


----------



## Nishant

Mine...


----------



## mikeyc

Braindrain said:


> The NSA is gorgeous. Congrats on that one!
> 
> For me, it's the MC Geographic. Quite the workhorse for my needs.


Very nice is that the famous Sacher Torte on the plate?


----------



## LHL

Nishant T,
Beautiful photos of your NS diver Chrono.


----------



## Nishant

Thank you sir.



LHL said:


> Nishant T,
> Beautiful photos of your NS diver Chrono.


----------



## trplthrt

OP - how are you liking that articulated rubber bracelet?

I have the same piece, but with leather strap and the main rubber... I find the main rubber too thick and can't get a comfortable feel for it. I'm using a Hirsch Accent rubber and another aftermarket silicone strap.

Love the watch, enjoy it!


----------



## NWP627

Some very beautiful compressors so far...
Here's mine:


----------



## Braindrain

mikeyc said:


> Very nice is that the famous Sacher Torte on the plate?


Yes, it is. I just couldn't get the watch, plate, and torte to all focus together.


----------



## mikeyc

Ahh, Vienna, I just love traveling in Europe, most folks sport a nice watch and have a fine appreciation for its craftsmanship and history, vs here in N America where there is far less appreciation.


----------



## LHL

The articulated rubber bracelet is great. It is very well made. It's light, not thick, but not too thin either, just right, easy to adjust in size and looks really nice. I hope to purchase the titanium bracelet, so I can alternate and give the watch a different look. I was able to see how it looked and felt on titanium bracelet and it looked really nice. JLC did a very good job with the titanium as most of it has a mat finish, but there are some details to it that have a glossy finish making it look excellent.



trplthrt said:


> OP - how are you liking that articulated rubber bracelet?
> I have the same piece, but with leather strap and the main rubber... I find the main rubber too thick and can't get a comfortable feel for it. I'm using a Hirsch Accent rubber and another aftermarket silicone strap.
> 
> Love the watch, enjoy it!


----------



## LHL

There are some beautiful watches here. Keep posting you pics. I'm sure there are many JLC Master Compressor fans and we are all looking forward in seeing your wonderful time pieces.
Thank you all.


----------



## NMGE17

Fantastic pictures all - very tempting watches.

Nigel


----------



## csm

here is mine master compressor dualmatic that lives in brasil.......I really liked that navyseals, but i've never saw it to sell here.

best regards


----------



## color_wolf

Here is my Master Compressor Chronograph Ceramic. I love this watch and wear it almost every day.


----------



## mikeyc

That's a beaut color wolf! I've never seen that model before, is it a special edition?


----------



## LHL

Color Wolf,

I agree it's a beauty. It looks great for you to wear it daily.


----------



## Frodo

The Master Compressor range, must be one of the finest in the world of horology!

Here is mine: Master Compressor Memovox


----------



## color_wolf

mikeyc said:


> That's a beaut color wolf! I've never seen that model before, is it a special edition?


Yeah, it's the limited Master Compressor Ceramic. It's limited to 500 pieces.

It's the perfect everyday watch ... I don't have to worry about scratching it up like a stainless or gold watch.


----------



## Djtheot

color_wolf said:


> Yeah, it's the limited Master Compressor Ceramic. It's limited to 500 pieces.
> 
> It's the perfect everyday watch ... I don't have to worry about scratching it up like a stainless or gold watch.


Have to agree, recently bought one myself and cannot get it off my wrist


----------



## mngambler

best thread ever...my ultimate and somewhat attainable grail is a JLC


----------



## LHL

Thank you. I'm sure you will get what you want and probably sooner than later.



mngambler said:


> best thread ever...my ultimate and somewhat attainable grail is a JLC


----------



## csm

awesome that ceramic one.... 

regards,
cesar


----------



## fasthandssam

The Master Chronograph Ceramic is ridiculous. I mean that in a very good way. Extremely cool. And then the Portuguese sitting underneath- geez what a fantastic collection. If those were the only two watches you'll ever have, it would still be a perfect collection. Bravo.


----------



## adjiekub

This is my master Compressor Chronograph No.1


----------



## GGD

Great pics guys :-!

My favorite pic of my gone but not forgotten NSA b-)










I'll have another one of these days.


----------



## LHL

GGD, 

Great photo of the NSA. Hope you add this back to your collection. It's a great watch.

Thanks.


----------



## Simpark

Here comes mine 

Currently I own another version of MC memovox inscribed just 'memovox' only

but personally I prefer 'memovox automatique' logo. It has somewhat french taste, and I like it.


----------



## Andres Restrepo

Here is my contribution:

Sold this one










and got this one










Cheers


----------



## LHL

Andres Restrepo,

Both are nice. Do like your new one better though. Congratulations!


----------



## DaLuca Straps

Any fellow JLC owners selling an articulated rubber bracelet for a Navy Seals Alarm watch? I cant seem to find one and am willing to pay now for one.

-Daniel


----------



## Watcheroo

Here's mine.


----------



## LHL

Watcheroo,

Nice piece.


----------



## Watcheroo

LHL said:


> Watcheroo,
> 
> Nice piece.


Thanks! Love wearing it.


----------



## LHL

There are some wonderful photos here at the Master Compressor Club. 
I would liketo see many more wonderful photos from as many JLC Master Compressor owners.
Get your phone, point and shoot or your professional camera and just start taking some 
pictures. Me and all JLC fans would really enjoy seeing your work of art.

Thank you,
LHL


----------



## HR F1

Since you are the originator of the thread, how about some more photos of your NSA as well? :-! How are you liking it thus far?



LHL said:


> There are some wonderful photos here at the Master Compressor Club.
> I would liketo see many more wonderful photos from as many JLC Master Compressor owners.
> Get your phone, point and shoot or your professional camera and just start taking some
> pictures. Me and all JLC fans would really enjoy seeing your work of art.
> 
> Thank you,
> LHL


----------



## LHL

I love my NSA. I wear it just about every day. Did some research and looked at many others before purchasing my JLC NSA. I'm very glad I purchased this watch. 

I was thinking the same thing and posting more photos of my NSA. I wanted to let others post there photos before I posted more of mine. In any case, I will be posting more and hope others will join in.




HR F1 said:


> Since you are the originator of the thread, how about some more photos of your NSA as well? :-! How are you liking it thus far?


----------



## LHL

As promised,here are a few more pictures of my NSA. Hope you enjoy.
I would love to see others share their beautiful Master Compressors work of art.


----------



## GarageBMW

Good day Everyone

Latest member to the family made it safe and sound.Master Compressor Chronograph 2. Words can't describe how beautiful this one is. This one will get a lot of wrist time I suppose


----------



## LHL

GarageBMW,

Wonderful time piece. Congratulations.


----------



## GarageBMW

LHL said:


> GarageBMW,
> 
> Wonderful time piece. Congratulations.


Thanks a lot, I soooo enjoy it right now 

Cheers


----------



## tim_s

EWC for me!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some outstanding watches in here:-!


----------



## Jebhut

Thought I posted in this thread earlier? Here's mine 'dressed down' on a BJ strap...(back on the ti bracelet now).
(PS - LOVE your watch Nishant!!)


----------



## Nishant

Jebhut said:


> Thought I posted in this thread earlier? Here's mine 'dressed down' on a BJ strap...(back on the ti bracelet now).
> (PS - LOVE your watch Nishant!!)


Thanks for the compliment, mate !


----------



## Clem

Thought I'd contribute....


----------



## mikeyc

Wow, that's a beaut Clem! Is it still snowing in Edmonton? It's sunny and warm here in Toronto


----------



## Nishant

Clem said:


> Thought I'd contribute....


Lovely shots ...
Hands Down.. Bottoms Up .. The Best in NS line and THE PERFECT HIGH END DIVER IMO.

Mine Says Hi.


----------



## Clem

mikeyc said:


> Wow, that's a beaut Clem! Is it still snowing in Edmonton? It's sunny and warm here in Toronto


Slow Clap.... I guess I deserve that for the old pic 



Nishant said:


> Lovely shots ...
> Hands Down.. Bottoms Up .. The Best in NS line and THE PERFECT HIGH END DIVER IMO.
> 
> Mine Says Hi.


Thanks Nishant!! I was pleased how they turned out considering I took them with an iPhone....

CRAZY!!!! At your "50" indices the location reads "Calgary, Alberta, Canada" That's only about a 3 hr drive from where I am. Coincidence LOL


----------



## SGexpat

This is a great thread. Amazing pieces from across the MC collection! Here's my sole MC.


----------



## rooneb

color_wolf said:


> Yeah, it's the limited Master Compressor Ceramic. It's limited to 500 pieces.
> 
> It's the perfect everyday watch ... I don't have to worry about scratching it up like a stainless or gold watch.


 That's a fine watch I love it


----------



## Jebhut

Jebhut said:


> Thought I posted in this thread earlier? Here's mine 'dressed down' on a BJ strap...(back on the ti bracelet now).
> (PS - LOVE your watch Nishant!!)
> 
> View attachment 717210
> 
> 
> View attachment 717211


Love this thread!!
Here's a couple more shots of the watch back on a ti bracelet (as I didn't see any here yet). Love the NS, but fell in love with the titanium when I first saw it in a store years ago (old school 'steel' guy I guess - and ti is great wearing, just scotchbrite out any scratches). My first ti watch, my Breitling CA, saw years of hard wear, often complimented - such a unique/'non-bling' look to it...


----------



## Muddy250

I have to stop looking at these JLC divers...far too tempting.


----------



## nemrod

Hi folks,

I'm looking for a rubber strap for my MC Geographic, do you have any references ?

Thanks
Nemrod


----------



## Braindrain

Order through a JLC boutique instead of an AD. For some reason, AD's have no idea when they're able to get one. At least, the 2 AD's I contacted didn't. After contacting the Beverly Hills Boutique, they had one sourced within a week. That's service.

And, just to show a pic of the MC Geographic on rubber...










(Taken at the ANA Lounge in Haneda Airport)


----------



## gfung

Awesome pics. Here is my first JLC


----------



## amanda

Here's a pic of my MC Memovox! Love this watch  when my new strap arrives, I'll post more pics


----------



## Insatiablebulk

amanda said:


> Here's a pic of my MC Memovox! Love this watch  when my new strap arrives, I'll post more pics


Nice watch! What kind of strap is that?


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great combo Amanda!


----------



## Garde-temps

Bicycle today, holidays...


----------



## sixxGunn

amanda said:


> Here's a pic of my MC Memovox! Love this watch  when my new strap arrives, I'll post more pics


My first thought was "yeah, get it off that strap." But then I realized you were female & my next thought was "oooh that's hot!" ;-)


----------



## exitium

My first post! Hello from Singapore!

My MC Extreme W-Alarm Tides of Time. It's a late number piece of the 350 made. 46.3mm in Titanium. Seen here (not often) on the black rubber strap as opposed to the blue that it comes with.

I favor it on the leather and cordura strap with deployant. Eminently wearable piece, very comfortable on my 8 inch wrist (except on the very stiff rubber strap). Have had it a year and it's worn most of the week. (Apologies for the grainy Iphone Pic.)

I will love forever : )

Looking for a beater to take some of the strain off... bought a super ocean 44mm with white but it wears too small.. so will sell that or trade it for a GP Sea Hawk 3000m soon. A NS diving chrono GMT would be my preference but wouldnt really be a beater : /

A pleasure to make the acquaintance of fellow Jaeger fans.

David


----------



## Jebhut

nemrod said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm looking for a rubber strap for my MC Geographic, do you have any references ?
> 
> Thanks
> Nemrod


I'm mostly an oem guy...I have the oem ti bracelet, oem nylon and oem rubber for my MCDC...but just got a Hirsch Pure (retails for like $70 I think). LOVE it - my favorite look for the watch (I do like leather - more for my Panerais, Anonimo, etc), but this strap is great for this watch...never would have thought to try it had I not seen it on a Blancpain FF! Supposedly 'higher grade' rubber. (I almost sold this watch recently - deal fell through, then came to my senses - what was I thinking?!)

The simplicity of this strap somehow compliments the complexity of the dial/chrono...


----------



## HR F1

Threw on an Isofrane today on my Extreme W-Alarm just to see how it looks:


----------



## exitium

I'm toying with getting a diving jaeger... and am in two minds thinking they'll look to similar when rotating them. Any thoughts HR F1?



HR F1 said:


> Threw on an Isofrane today on my Extreme W-Alarm just to see how it looks:


----------



## Insatiablebulk




----------



## HR F1

exitium said:


> I'm toying with getting a diving jaeger... and am in two minds thinking they'll look to similar when rotating them. Any thoughts HR F1?


I guess it would depend on which JLC diver you're looking at; if it's the MC Diving Chrono, MC Diving GMT or the MC Diving Pro Geographic , the blue accents might remind you somewhat of your Tides of Time, but generally, I think the overall design of the W-Alarm and the divers are quite different.

I feel my W-Alarm and Navy SEALs Auto are dissimilar enough so as not to feel or look repetitive in my collection. As you know, the W-Alarm is pretty big at 46.3, and thick, so when I swap to my NS Auto at 42mm, the overall diameter and thickness is very different and thus both have their own personalities on the wrist, although both wear very comfortably. However, the NS Auto is easier to wear more often than my W-Alarm.

Good luck with whatever you decide on!


----------



## LHL

Hello, everyone. Let me start by saying that I really appreceate all the beautiful photos everyone has posted. The way some of you have costomized your time pieces with great looking straps is really fantastic. I have actually been ill for a while and had not had a chance to reply to anyone. I'm still recovering but hope to be able to reply and post some new pics. Everyone keep enjoying your JLC time pieces, they Rock!


----------



## Jebhut

LHL said:


> Hello, everyone. Let me start by saying that I really appreceate all the beautiful photos everyone has posted. The way some of you have costomized your time pieces with great looking straps is really fantastic. I have actually been ill for a while and had not had a chance to reply to anyone. I'm still recovering but hope to be able to reply and post some new pics. Everyone keep enjoying your JLC time pieces, they Rock!


Thanks for starting what's become one of my favorite threads...be well...


----------



## LHL

Jebhut, 
Thank you. I'm glad you are enjoying the thread and I can only hope that it will keep on growing and get better.


----------



## DWebber18

I've looked at Master Compressors twice in person now and I can't get them out of my mind. I really don't want to spend that much money but I don't think I'd be happy with something else. Can't quite choose between the MC Geo, GMT or Navy Seals(the one with the black outlined hands not that all white).


----------



## Ralfcom

Here is mine, almost picked up the Navy Seal's alarm model today.


----------



## LHL

Dwebber18,

Before I got NSA, I was thinking the same thing you are right now. I have other wondeful watches but when I actually saw JLC and the Master Comprssors nothing else compared. I too thought that I could buy a less expensive time piece but I knew that It would not be the same and make me completely happy. I know there are other great watches and even much more expensive, but to own a JLC and the one you really want, that is priceless.

All your choices are great. You really can't go wrong with any of them. I would say think of when where and how often you plan on wearing it. This will help you make a better pick the right one for you. Good luck on and keep us posted.


----------



## LHL

Ralfcom,

Nice! Did you pick this one instead of Alarm? Both are fantastic. Enjoy!


----------



## lx384

Just purchased my first JLC!


----------



## Jebhut

lx384 said:


> Just purchased my first JLC!


Bravo!! Beauty - can't go wrong with that one! Wear it well and often...


----------



## DWebber18

Very nice, all these pictures sure don't make the decision any easier on me.


----------



## LHL

lx384,

Very nice! Enjoy and welcome to the club!


----------



## trace5er

My first JLC... Master Compressor Diving Chrono. Previous watch was an Omega Planet Ocean Chrono. Both are beautiful pieces, but an Omega CANNOT compare to a JLC!


----------



## Longines

I saw that in the forum there are at least 4 like this one...

Sorry for the quality of the photo


----------



## Jebhut

Just keeps being the coolest thread on any forum IMO!! 

Hey Longines...see your JLC next to a DeepSea Dweller (the only Rolex I've ever considered buying)...have an unbiased opinion (seeing as how you own both!)


----------



## trace5er

I would be interested in hearing your thoughts about this too, as the Rolex DSSD is really the only Rolex I would consider buying... Have been lusting after it for several years now, but got a great deal on my JLC MCDC and got that instead.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Monsieur

The MC Memovox is my grail watch. It's just too darned expensive for me. One day....one day.


----------



## DWebber18

Monsieur said:


> The MC Memovox is my grail watch. It's just too darned expensive for me. One day....one day.


Amen


----------



## LHL

DWebber18 said:


> Very nice, all these pictures sure don't make the decision any easier on me.


All these photos do look great. Are you any closer to making a decision?


----------



## DWebber18

Well no not really. My wife and I are going to NYC in about 2 weeks and i plan to show her all the watches I'm interested in person so she can help me out. Too muddy the waters further she has offered to purchase me a Bremont U2 for my birthday, or give me the money and let me add to it to get the JLC if I so choose. I've also had some pretty devastating car problems and have no idea what that will cost me so it's all still really up in the air right now. But I imagine that by the time I get back from NYC I'll have made my choice and then all that will be left is to find the actual one I want to get. I'm leaning towards the MC Memovox or the standard Navy Seals version but I'd like to see that in person first. Also, the U2 is still pretty high on my list but I really just don't know. I'm going to have to just pick one and go with it and be happy with what I choose because if I don't I'll never get any of them laboring over the decision.


----------



## LHL

I understand what you are going through. I eventually headed to Las Vegas where I was able to compare and try on many watches. In the end I felt like nothing else really compared to the JLC watches that I had seen and tried on. I also knew that if I baught anything else I would not feel completely satisfied. I feel that I made the right choice for me and love my JLC.

I wish you the best of luck. I'm sure you will pick the one that is right for you. 

Keep us posted and would love to see what you decided on.


----------



## Richardn281

check it out!!! Just got it few days ago


----------



## LHL

Very Nice! Congatulations.


----------



## Jebhut

DWebber18 said:


> Well no not really. My wife and I are going to NYC in about 2 weeks and i plan to show her all the watches I'm interested in person so she can help me out. Too muddy the waters further she has offered to purchase me a Bremont U2 for my birthday, or give me the money and let me add to it to get the JLC if I so choose. I've also had some pretty devastating car problems and have no idea what that will cost me so it's all still really up in the air right now. But I imagine that by the time I get back from NYC I'll have made my choice and then all that will be left is to find the actual one I want to get. I'm leaning towards the MC Memovox or the standard Navy Seals version but I'd like to see that in person first. Also, the U2 is still pretty high on my list but I really just don't know. I'm going to have to just pick one and go with it and be happy with what I choose because if I don't I'll never get any of them laboring over the decision.


OK...I will rarely tell someone which watch to buy - very personal...you have to see them in person though...BUT if it's a choice between a relatively unknown brand (not that I haven't considered a Bremont!), vs. one of the finest manufactures/values in the industry (not to mention one of the coolest if we're talking Navy Seals)...have to say go for the JLC. Constant flippers in this hobby in most every brand, trying to go 'better'..the love affair just didn't last, etc., but never seen anyone buy a JLC, and flip it because it just wasn't impressive, lacked quality, or failed to garner respect by most everyone. JMHO of course. If the Bremont sings to you, get it. The singing stops though eventually, and will you be proud of the timepiece for years? 
Just don't rush it...if you're not sure, you'll just become another knucklehead flipper...never happy because they buy others' trends and opinions (which is often based on what THEY own personally - totally biased 90% of the time!) JLC is one of those rarely debated...


----------



## DWebber18

Jebhut said:


> OK...I will rarely tell someone which watch to buy - very personal...you have to see them in person though...BUT if it's a choice between a relatively unknown brand (not that I haven't considered a Bremont!), vs. one of the finest manufactures/values in the industry (not to mention one of the coolest if we're talking Navy Seals)...have to say go for the JLC. Constant flippers in this hobby in most every brand, trying to go 'better'..the love affair just didn't last, etc., but never seen anyone buy a JLC, and flip it because it just wasn't impressive, lacked quality, or failed to garner respect by most everyone. JMHO of course. If the Bremont sings to you, get it. The singing stops though eventually, and will you be proud of the timepiece for years?
> Just don't rush it...if you're not sure, you'll just become another knucklehead flipper...never happy because they buy others' trends and opinions (which is often based on what THEY own personally - totally biased 90% of the time!) JLC is one of those rarely debated...


I definitely agree with your sentiment. There is a feeling I get when I handled the JLC that there was something very special with this watch. I really think my next watch with be a JLC and after I see the Navy Seals in person I think I'll be able to decide. And you all with definitely be among the first to know what I get since everyone has been more than helpful.


----------



## csm

here it is one of the other 4 that longines talked about!! i've just arrived from europe. went to JLC Boutique at Place Vendome and asked about the articulated rubber bracelet for my watch.... big mistake.....the bracelet is awesome, prety expensive, but it makes the watch complete. I also have a Rolex SDDS. Also a very nice watch.

best regards,
cesar


----------



## LHL

I really like that bracelet too. The articulated rubber bracelet is very comfortable, light and makes the watch look great. I know this bracelet is a bit expensive but I think it's worth it. Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## LHL

I have recently seen many wonderful JLC time pieces and many of course are Master Compressors with their own look and style. One of the pictures that got my attention is from NullMind and the Titanium bracelet in all black. It looks fantastic. I have asked him if he would mind sharing some of his pictures with us here at Master Compressor Club. I hope he will accept and soon post.


----------



## hoppes-no9

New members of the JLC club - both me and today's arrival.


----------



## LHL

hoppes-no9, Fantastic Watch. Thank you for posting your Picture. Welcome to JLC and the Master Compressor Club.


----------



## rooneb

my 2 enjoy
View attachment 1011462
View attachment 1011460


----------



## Bidle

lx384 said:


> Just purchased my first JLC!


Congrats with this nice watch!!

ps. Just noticing this thread; great to see them all together.


----------



## LHL

Here is another picture of my watch.


----------



## dak_la

Glad to see so many Master Compressor owners here! Here is my Master Compressor GMT:









Daniel


----------



## LHL

Beautiful watch!


dak_la said:


> Glad to see so many Master Compressor owners here! Here is my Master Compressor GMT:
> 
> View attachment 1026016
> 
> 
> Daniel


----------



## dak_la

LHL said:


> Beautiful watch!


Thanks LHL!! I really like your Navy Seals Alarm too!!

Daniel


----------



## Clouseau

Got my self a MCC1 a week ago and spent some time with it and the camera yesterday.


----------



## LHL

Thank you Daniel.


----------



## LHL

Clouseau, very nice watch and beautiful photos.


----------



## Clouseau

Thank you LHL! I'm slowly getting the hang of my new camera.


----------



## Bidle

Clouseau said:


> Got my self a MCC1 a week ago and spent some time with it and the camera yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1031868
> 
> 
> View attachment 1031871
> 
> 
> View attachment 1031869
> 
> 
> View attachment 1031867
> 
> 
> View attachment 1031870


Very nice!! Also nice you opened the watch, wish you made some more photo's!!


----------



## hoppes-no9

Hadley Roma brown alligator on the MCC2. I like this strap better than the OEM -- thicker and softer, and I'm a sucker for brown straps with black dials.


----------



## LHL

Looks really good. Nice watch!


----------



## LHL

Took this photo of my watch while playing with my camera and trying to learn new features.


----------



## Clouseau

Nice picture, lovely watch!


----------



## Bidle

Clouseau said:


> Nice picture, lovely watch!


+1.

Feel free to play some more!


----------



## Clouseau

Bidle said:


> Very nice!! Also nice you opened the watch, wish you made some more photo's!!


I did take some more photos. https://www.watchuseek.com/members/clouseau/albums/jaeger-lecoultre-master-compressor-chronograph-i/


----------



## whywatch9

Clouseau said:


> I did take some more photos. https://www.watchuseek.com/members/clouseau/albums/jaeger-lecoultre-master-compressor-chronograph-i/


Great pictures! I would like to open up my watch too, but afraid that I'm going to ruin the gasket. Did you grease the gasket before you put the caseback back?


----------



## LHL

I was able to take this one too and added the logo on the top right.


----------



## Clouseau

whywatch9 said:


> Great pictures! I would like to open up my watch too, but afraid that I'm going to ruin the gasket. Did you grease the gasket before you put the caseback back?


Tanks! It's fairly uncomplicated with this modell.


----------



## Bidle

Just made two new photo's from mine MCDC:


JLC MCDC 27 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 28 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## LHL

Bidle, I really like your photos. The watch looks fantastic. I have been trying to learn how to better use my camera and take clearer pictures but I am having some difficulty. I hope I will eventually figure it out. In any case, keep on shooting your camera because your photos look really nice.


----------



## Bidle

LHL said:


> Bidle, I really like your photos. The watch looks fantastic. I have been trying to learn how to better use my camera and take clearer pictures but I am having some difficulty. I hope I will eventually figure it out. In any case, keep on shooting your camera because your photos look really nice.


Thank you for the compliment, a bit too much. Your photo's look also great, so don't worry.


----------



## KindaDevil

Acquired today! completely happy of joining JLC


----------



## Bidle

KindaDevil said:


> Acquired today! completely happy of joining JLC
> View attachment 1045964


Comgrats!!! Welcome to the club.


----------



## rooneb

say hello to big brother welcome and enjoy your watch


----------



## Nishant

LHL said:


> I was able to take this one too and added the logo on the top right.
> View attachment 1037684


Fantastic shot !!
Well Done.


----------



## LHL

Thank you! Always trying to take better photos.


Nishant said:


> Fantastic shot !!
> Well Done.


----------



## LHL

while having fun photo editing with my NSA.


----------



## exitium

Thanks for inviting me to post LHL.

I first started lusting for a Jaeger when i saw the Master Hometime and Master Reserve De Marche. And i suspect I will one day have one of them still : ) But my first Jaeger instead was this, the Master Compressor Tides of Time W-Alarm in Titanium. It came on leather and a rubber dive strap. I typically kept it on the leather, which I love.









Since then, I have also come to enjoy it on a mesh strap I bought for a different watch.









Honestly, I was foolish enough to think I'd never need another Master Compressor, feeling this was the right mix of beauty and exciting complication for me. However, several years later, I spontaneously purchased this Master Compressor Diving Chronograph GMT Navy Seals on leather. I had always likes the idea of the Navy Seals automatic but could never pull it off in that size. Turned out this version was the one that felt right on the wrist. My full review here.









So yes, perhaps it will stay on this strap, (why is this leather strap so short?) however with my obsession for deployants, it may have to move to another strap. We'll see : )


----------



## LHL

exitium, your welcome. It was my pleasure. Both watches are wonderful. I did read your review on the Master Compressor Diving Chronograph GMT Navy Seals and it was fantastic. You make very good points and give much detail about this time piece. Congratulations and I hope you enjoy your new watch to the fullest.


----------



## shnjb

I love these watches but not the large crowns that they all seem to come with.


----------



## LHL

I thought the same thing when I first viewed some of these. I was pleasantly surprised after I actually got to see the watches more closely and tried some of them on when I realized that the crowns are actually not that big and that they balance out well with the watches.


----------



## hoppes-no9

shnjb said:


> I love these watches but not the large crowns that they all seem to come with.


The crowns are what make then Master Compressors, vs. Master Controls. It's an intentional design feature.

I hated the look of the crowns in photos, then saw one in person. Yada yada yada, now I own one.


----------



## shnjb

I see.
I will need to try them on this weekend then.


----------



## hoppes-no9

Just be prepared. You will buy.


----------



## rooneb

i posted before but post seems to be gone .. must learn to take better pictures


----------



## LHL

Night shot off my NSA.


----------



## slavik

here are mine and the gf's...


----------



## LHL

Slavik, they all look great. hope to get my wife a JLC some day soon.


----------



## korneevy

Got this one a few weeks back, love it on the OEM rubber...


----------



## LHL

Very nice watch. Good choice in picking up the rubber strap, looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## korneevy

Swapped rubber for an oem chocolate for a dressier look. Gotta love the quick strap system, takes a second to change straps, no tools, to issues with scratching the case etc, really ingenious.


----------



## LHL

looks really good. It does give it a whole different look. Are you getting these straps from an AD or somewhere else?


----------



## korneevy

LHL said:


> looks really good. It does give it a whole different look. Are you getting these straps from an AD or somewhere else?


All straps come from the JLC boutique...


----------



## LHL

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## mlotus95

awsome thread.


----------



## LHL

mlotus95, Thank you!


----------



## thirdman

Not very good photography but at LHL's invitation, here's the pic of my NSA. Thanks LHL for inviting! Great to be in the company of you all.


----------



## LHL

Welcome to the club. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JLC1973

My latest edition. Got both the bracelet and leather straps. Looks much better with leather (IMHO).


----------



## Clem

cesar scarambone said:


> here it is one of the other 4 that longines talked about!! i've just arrived from europe. went to JLC Boutique at Place Vendome and asked about the articulated rubber bracelet for my watch.... big mistake.....the bracelet is awesome, prety expensive, but it makes the watch complete. I also have a Rolex SDDS. Also a very nice watch.
> 
> best regards,
> cesar


Haven't been around for a while but glad you finally found one. Congrats


----------



## Grahamsjz

On a leather strap - its not going neat the water...........


----------



## hoppes-no9

JLC1973 said:


> My latest edition. Got both the bracelet and leather straps. Looks much better with leather (IMHO).


I'd love to see a shot on the bracelet, if you get a chance.


----------



## glimmer

My new (to me) MCC 1. I think it's such a classy chrono with the right amount of ruggedness. Pardon the poor picture.


----------



## LHL

Grahamsjz, very nice watch. Would love to see it on bracelet as well.


----------



## LHL

glimmer, excellent time price. Really like it.


----------



## Clem

hoppes-no9 said:


> I'd love to see a shot on the bracelet, if you get a chance.


Here you go... on articulated rubber. The "Incursion" strap that came with mine was too small for me so I never bothered.


----------



## LHL

Looks really good with the articulated strap.


----------



## LHL

I'm wearing my Navy Seals Alarm at the A's/Yankees baseball game. What a game, 18 innings.


----------



## IGotId

LHL said:


> I'm wearing my Navy Seals Alarm at the A's/Yankees baseball game. What a game, 18 innings.
> View attachment 1120345


2 games for the price of 1!


----------



## LHL

2 games for the price of one is right.


----------



## rooneb

The wife's contribution


----------



## LHL

Nice contribution.


----------



## LHL

In San Francisco bay area over looking the ocean and Alcatraz.


----------



## whywatch9

Got this watch for sometimes now, but only started wearing it full time last week. It's been growing on me everyday since.

I'm very glad that I grabbed it when opportunity presented itself.


----------



## LHL

Glad to see that you are enjoying your watch more now. It looks great.


----------



## korneevy

Mc2 on oem rubber and deployant, love the sporty look...


----------



## Vakane

My mc Geo on a delicious custom strap!

Yes it's real carbon fiber and not laminated


----------



## LHL

I really like the strap. If you don't mind me asking where did you get it custom made?


----------



## LHL

Enjoying the view and some wine at Napa Valley.


----------



## Vakane

LHL said:


> I really like the strap. If you don't mind me asking where did you get it custom made?


http://www.k-straps.com/










Excellent work!


----------



## dak_la

whywatch9 said:


> Got this watch for sometimes now, but only started wearing it full time last week. It's been growing on me everyday since.
> 
> I'm very glad that I grabbed it when opportunity presented itself.
> 
> View attachment 1142789


Glad that it's grown on you! I have been wearing mine as a daily watch for the last year now, just came back from a Maui trip with it. Loved it!


----------



## LHL

Vakane, Thank you.


----------



## blackbard

Just joined as of last week....


----------



## LHL

Congratulations! Welcome to the club!


----------



## danandsueco

blackbard said:


> Just joined as of last week....


Congrats! Very nice addition.


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## LHL

That looks really nice. I like the blue.


----------



## korneevy

In cloudy Place de Vendome in Paris this w-end...


----------



## csm

I bought my articulated rubber braceletet on that boutique.... What a nice watches they have in it…

Regards


----------



## hoppes-no9

STUNNING photo and locale.



korneevy said:


> In cloudy Place de Vendome in Paris this w-end...


----------



## danandsueco

I'm finally officially a member. I've waited way too long. My new addition. Just came in this morning. More pictures later (sorry for the lower quality photos)>


----------



## LHL

Great watch! Congratulations and Welcome to the Club.


----------



## 75coupered

Well here's my Geographic, used often and has served me very well..


----------



## danandsueco

LHL said:


> Great watch! Congratulations and Welcome to the Club.


Thanks. Proud to be apart of it. Wrist shot.


----------



## dak_la

Still loving my GMT after a year of ownership. To me, it has the right balance of ruggedness, elegance, and utility.


----------



## LHL

Glad you are still enjoying you GMT. Nice shot.


----------



## danandsueco

Nice placement of shadows & light on the wrist shot. Lovely watch sir.


----------



## fnk88

sorry about the iphone pic. My extreme lab 2


----------



## samipasazade

Hello fellow jlc compressor owners. I just got my jlc compressor chrono 2 and am absolutely loving it. However I bot it used and it came with the chronograph 1 user guide. Although I think the basics are same, I don't want to miss anything. Would a chrono 2 owner be kind enough to scan and post/ email or photocopy and send the few English relevant pages of the guide to me. Couldn't find online. Much appreciated.


----------



## LHL

fnk88;6896fanta334 said:


> sorry about the iphone pic. My extreme lab 2
> View attachment 1256772


Fantastc time piece. Got to see and try one on at the boutique in Las Vegas.


----------



## samipasazade

Here is mine. On an aftermarket vintage off-white leather.


----------



## samipasazade

samipasazade said:


> Here is mine. On an aftermarket vintage off-white leather.


For some reason can't get right photo size on ipad. Will try later


----------



## samipasazade




----------



## samipasazade




----------



## dak_la

samipasazade said:


> View attachment 1261136


The vintage strap looks great on the MCC2!


----------



## korneevy

samipasazade said:


> Hello fellow jlc compressor owners. I just got my jlc compressor chrono 2 and am absolutely loving it. However I bot it used and it came with the chronograph 1 user guide. Although I think the basics are same, I don't want to miss anything. Would a chrono 2 owner be kind enough to scan and post/ email or photocopy and send the few English relevant pages of the guide to me. Couldn't find online. Much appreciated.


Wonder where you've been looking? Go to JLC site and under Customer Service select Instructions for Use, select Master Compressor Chronograph from the drop down, choose English and viola, enjoy your Manual...but same movement as MC1, so skip all of the above and enjoy the watch.


----------



## 3leggedpony

I have finally joined this exclusive club. My MCC2 arrived this morning and I had a few straps ready and waiting to jump on with the (excellent) quick change system...

Original croc








JLC Bracelet








Gunny canvas








Gunny Arillo








Marine Straps brown calf


----------



## 3leggedpony

by the way, the AD told me that apparently the Master Compressor Geographic is discontinued. Shame as it would be my ideal watch if it had the quick change strap of the MCC2. Can't think of any other Worldtimer watches that aren't the size of a dinner plate


----------



## PeterA

Joined the MC club a couple of days ago :-!

Sadly the chronograph function broke down on me the first it did but it seems like a nice watch. 
Hope the service is faster than the stated 7-10 months. 
Anyone with experience of service times???
Not the funniest thing buying a new watch and the first thing you have to do is leave it for an expensive service for 7 month 

Maybe it's no meaning leave it for service before the holidays is over? They probably won't work on it anyways. Still tells time well...


----------



## csm

Sorry to hear that brother! If the rest of the watch is working I would wait until the end of xmas/new year.....

Regards


----------



## PeterA

cesar scarambone said:


> Sorry to hear that brother! If the rest of the watch is working I would wait until the end of xmas/new year.....
> 
> Regards


Thanks Cesar!
Yes rest of the watch is working fine. Will enjoy the company of my new JLC until after the holidays. Think it feels easier to part from it then after wearing it for a while.


----------



## Medphred

Previous JLC owner (Reverso) but joined the Master Compressor club last week


----------



## Simons194

one of my favourites ..


----------



## Sonsem

Here's mine, closest to navy seal action it will ever get


----------



## ChronoScot

JLC getting wet


----------



## dak_la

Medphred said:


> Previous JLC owner (Reverso) but joined the Master Compressor club last week


Great looking dualmatic, I really like the banana indicator!


----------



## csm

ChronoScot said:


> JLC getting wet


Congrats, this is probably one of few NS that will ever real dive in the world!! Hope that i do the same with mine one day, not just go to the beach and to the pool with my children!

Regards


----------



## Medphred

cesar scarambone said:


> Congrats, this is probably one of few NS that will ever real dive in the world!! Hope that i do the same with mine one day, not just go to the beach and to the pool with my children!
> 
> Regards


+1 - nice to see a watch used the way it was intended.

Although with kids in the pool can be just as hazardous ... ;-)


----------



## Nishant

Here are a couple new pics of mine ...


----------



## csm

Nishant, your photos are always the best... And those 2 watches are amazing!

Cheers


----------



## LHL

Sorry to hear about your watch. Mine has been in Switzerland service center now for six months. I had sent it in because I was having problems with it retaining the LUM. It would just fade in seconds. I should be getting it back by February.
Hope you won't have to wait as long as I have. Best of luck! Nice watch by the way.



PeterA said:


> Joined the MC club a couple of days ago :-!
> 
> Sadly the chronograph function broke down on me the first it did but it seems like a nice watch.
> Hope the service is faster than the stated 7-10 months.
> Anyone with experience of service times???
> Not the funniest thing buying a new watch and the first thing you have to do is leave it for an expensive service for 7 month
> 
> Maybe it's no meaning leave it for service before the holidays is over? They probably won't work on it anyways. Still tells time well...


----------



## LHL

Nishant, 
As I have mentioned before, GREAT WATCH and GREAT PHOTOS.


----------



## PeterA

LHL said:


> Sorry to hear about your watch. Mine has been in Switzerland service center now for six months. I had sent it in because I was having problems with it retaining the LUM. It would just fade in seconds. I should be getting it back by February.
> Hope you won't have to wait as long as I have. Best of luck! Nice watch by the way.


Six months is a long time for some reluming. My lume fades quite fast but it stays glowing just so you can tell time all the night.

I plan to swing by my AD next week and have a talk about my watch.
Have sent some Omegas in for service and restorations and the waiting time is as long as JLCs. Restorated a flightmaster c.910 and it took the marvelous watchmakers in Bienne a year. Actually the same with Rolex service times as well (my experience).

My chronograph issue solved it self after the power reserve was down and I rewinded it again. Sadly it doesn't fully reset it self to zero but stops just on the white dot to the left of 12. This is very hard to see because you have to really study the dial in the right angle which on daily basis you never do but it irritates me and the bezel definitely needs service. The ring underneath the bezel which makes it click 60 times is made of plastic!!! Plastic on a $12000 watcho| what the hell did they think of when making it in plastic??? 
It is broken in two so it needs replacement.
Read somewhere that the Navy Seals had problem with the bezel falling of when bumping in to things and asked for some changes so this problem is probably solved on the Navy Seals edition watches and made of some other and better material hopefully.

/Peter


----------



## mimo5000

Here's my MCC2 with a new strap from Bulang&Sons.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la

mimo5000 said:


> Here's my MCC2 with a new strap from Bulang&Sons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice MCC2 Mimo5000, would love to see more of the strap!


----------



## csm

Mine says hello :










Cesar


----------



## mimo5000

dak_la said:


> Nice MCC2 Mimo5000, would love to see more of the strap!


Here are a few more shots. It's extremely comfortable. Almost moulds itself directly to my wrist. 20mm-16mm taper, so I'm just using the buckle it came with.

I'll be trying it on my Explorer I next...with a Rolex signed buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL

PeterA said:


> Six months is a long time for some reluming. My lume fades quite fast but it stays glowing just so you can tell time all the night.
> 
> I plan to swing by my AD next week and have a talk about my watch.
> Have sent some Omegas in for service and restorations and the waiting time is as long as JLCs. Restorated a flightmaster c.910 and it took the marvelous watchmakers in Bienne a year. Actually the same with Rolex service times as well (my experience).
> 
> My chronograph issue solved it self after the power reserve was down and I rewinded it again. Sadly it doesn't fully reset it self to zero but stops just on the white dot to the left of 12. This is very hard to see because you have to really study the dial in the right angle which on daily basis you never do but it irritates me and the bezel definitely needs service. The ring underneath the bezel which makes it click 60 times is made of plastic!!! Plastic on a $12000 watcho| what the hell did they think of when making it in plastic???
> It is broken in two so it needs replacement.
> Read somewhere that the Navy Seals had problem with the bezel falling of when bumping in to things and asked for some changes so this problem is probably solved on the Navy Seals edition watches and made of some other and better material hopefully.
> 
> /Peter


Peter A,
I finally got my watch back today and I couldn't be happier. They took the whole watch apart cleaned everything, changed out the hands and redid all the luminescent parts. The entire watch from top to bottom looks brand new. The luminescence seems to hold its charge now and works great. I took six months for them to do all the work but so far it seems well worth it. I will post some photos as soon as I have a chance.
How are things going with your time piece? Keep us posted.


----------



## LHL

Now that my watch Is back from Switzerland, here is a couple of photos while at Napa valley,Ca.


----------



## Nutty28

I am so pleased and honoured to join the club. Just gotten NSA weeks ago.

Here's a picture of it along with my other hobby:









and of course, a mandatory wrist shot.


----------



## eleven86

Absolutely stunning piece!

What type is that?



Nishant said:


> Here are a couple new pics of mine ...


----------



## csm

The same....










Cheers

Cesar


----------



## LHL

Nutty28, very nice. welcome to the club.


----------



## DVC

Loving all of the MC photos... and this is the coolest series yet by a mile!!



ChronoScot said:


> JLC getting wet


----------



## -endo-

one of mine


----------



## LHL

-endo- said:


> one of mine


Very Nice!


----------



## -endo-

LHL said:


> Very Nice!


cheers 

and to think before i bought that i almost pulled the trigger on a bumblebee instead :O


----------



## Jiman

Been wearing this one everyday for the last two yrs. it's been all over the world...under and over the water. I don't trust it on a normal strap so it's on a ZULU.

I can't believe how well the DLC has held up. Not one scratch (yet) and I've hit it aircraft fuselages, rifle slings, other hard parts, and it's been exposed to sand,dirt and mud with nothing to show for it. I shoot thousands of rounds every year and it still keeps great time. I love this watch but it doesn't get treated with kid gloves.

About the only minor grip I have is that the bezel moves too easily.

The pic below is my daily EDC of Ti.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamsjz

Jiman said:


> Been wearing this one everyday for the last two yrs. it's been all over the world...under and over the water. I don't trust it on a normal strap so it's on a ZULU.
> 
> I can't believe how well the DLC has held up. Not one scratch (yet) and I've hit it aircraft fuselages, rifle slings, other hard parts, and it's been exposed to sand,dirt and mud with nothing to show for it. I shoot thousands of rounds every year and it still keeps great time. I love this watch but it doesn't get treated with kid gloves [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you are using it the same way it was tested. Excellent to know the DLC holds up. The most punishment mine has had was knocking it off a support pillar in the office.

Graham


----------



## -endo-

Jiman said:


> The pic below is my daily EDC of Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the TAD LensLight and Bolt pen


----------



## csm

Im wearing mine today, it look like left the AD yesterday, but i treat mine like a safequeen hahaha.... Good to know that it is so tough As it suposed to be. I agree about the bezel, it coild be a litle more dificult to move...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Kid_A

it's great to see such perfect diving timepiece under real water. fabulous pics...


DVC said:


> Loving all of the MC photos... and this is the coolest series yet by a mile!!


----------



## samipasazade

here is mine on a custom






vintage white leather strap.


----------



## dak_la

Jiman said:


> Been wearing this one everyday for the last two yrs. it's been all over the world...under and over the water. I don't trust it on a normal strap so it's on a ZULU.
> 
> I can't believe how well the DLC has held up. Not one scratch (yet) and I've hit it aircraft fuselages, rifle slings, other hard parts, and it's been exposed to sand,dirt and mud with nothing to show for it. I shoot thousands of rounds every year and it still keeps great time. I love this watch but it doesn't get treated with kid gloves.
> 
> About the only minor grip I have is that the bezel moves too easily.
> 
> The pic below is my daily EDC of Ti.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It actually looks really cool on zulu, Jiman!


----------



## BLing

Hello everyone...


----------



## LHL

Looks really good.



BLing said:


> Hello everyone...


----------



## BLing

Thanks.. This is with Nato Strap..



LHL said:


> Looks really good.


----------



## LHL

That Nato Strap matches the watch great. I really like the look.


----------



## Ridly

blackbard said:


> Just joined as of last week....


Is that a Breitling rubber strap?!? Interesting!


----------



## blackbard

Yes. Any 22mm fits...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL

Took this photo while trying out settings on my camera.


----------



## moky

just joined the club! what size straps does the 46mm JLC MCD GMT take? read somewhere it takes 22mm, but it looks like a 23 or 24mm?


----------



## Kid_A

this is awesome piece....



LHL said:


> View attachment 1481050
> 
> Took this photo while trying out settings on my camera.


----------



## korneevy

Got the new pebble croc for MC2, loving the look it gave to the watch...


----------



## LHL

Looks really good.



korneevy said:


> Got the new pebble croc for MC2, loving the look it gave to the watch...


----------



## csm

moky said:


> just joined the club! what size straps does the 46mm JLC MCD GMT take? read somewhere it takes 22mm, but it looks like a 23 or 24mm?


23 for sure. But as i can see you have the articulated rubber on ot... Why change it?!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut

Hello guys, I've had this for a while but it's only yesterday I was able to take decent pics of my compressor. Here's my MCC1

















HAGWE and enjoy your compressors!


----------



## Kid_A

pretty stunning watch...


korneevy said:


> Got the new pebble croc for MC2, loving the look it gave to the watch...


----------



## Sonsem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Sonsem said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photo and nice watch, where was taken?!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Sonsem

4 weeks ago on Zakynthos, Greece. Especially for this holiday I swapped oem leather strap(alcantara inlay) for NATO. Never Changed since, it is perfect for summer. Cheers Sonny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Cool.... I went to greece in the end of last year with my ns chrono. Unfortunatly the weahter was not so good..... But i went to some beaches anyway.



Regards


Cesar


----------



## LHL

Here's my watch while on a hike in the red woods at Muir woods.


----------



## LHL

Another picture of my watch while at the top of panoramic view at the Muir woods.


----------



## LHL

View attachment 1572417

Another picture of my watch while at the top of panoramic 
view at the Muir woods.


----------



## csm

Nice watch, and awesome place&#8230;mine says hello unfortunatly at the office!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## LHL

Really nice Cesar. Time to take a break from work and enjoy your wonderful time price.


----------



## tinkero

wow-- so happy to see this thread.

My MC GMT is my daily wearer out of 5 watches. So much so that I should really sell most of my other watches. I've had it almost 4 years, and it just grows and grows on me.

In the end a watch is all about life style. And for me this watch is close to "the one". I like the fact it is extremely durable (975cal), i prefer the single crown, and I love the detail on the dial. It can dress down and dress up quite easily-- though its not the watch I wear with suits (unless summer). It's a tool watch, but a discreet one.

I live in NY, but much of my business is in LA, so I always have the GMT hand set to PST. I thought long and hard about various GMTs out there (including the older JLCs), and I LOVE the execution on this particular watch. An easy glance and you know the second time (as opposed to most manufacturer's 24 hour GMT hands).

I have to admit I am surprised this watch never took off more (only a couple of posts on this 24 page thread!), and has recently been discontinued.


----------



## dak_la

tinkero said:


> wow-- so happy to see this thread.
> 
> My MC GMT is my daily wearer out of 5 watches. So much so that I should really sell most of my other watches. I've had it almost 4 years, and it just grows and grows on me.
> 
> In the end a watch is all about life style. And for me this watch is close to "the one". I like the fact it is extremely durable (975cal), i prefer the single crown, and I love the detail on the dial. It can dress down and dress up quite easily-- though its not the watch I wear with suits (unless summer). It's a tool watch, but a discreet one.
> 
> I live in NY, but much of my business is in LA, so I always have the GMT hand set to PST. I thought long and hard about various GMTs out there (including the older JLCs), and I LOVE the execution on this particular watch. An easy glance and you know the second time (as opposed to most manufacturer's 24 hour GMT hands).
> 
> I have to admit I am surprised this watch never took off more (only a couple of posts on this 24 page thread!), and has recently been discontinued.


Glad to see another enthusiast who loves the MC GMT as much as I do. I think you hit on all the points why I love my MC GMT. I also wonder why it never really took off (although the people who own it seem to really enjoy it). My guess is that people don't really associate JLC with sporty watches, and the photos I found online on this watch really do not bring out its best.

Recently I have been pondering about adding the OEM rubber strap for the summer seasons. Here is mine:


----------



## tinkero

I have the rubber strap and love it. For some reason it does make the watch wear a bit larger than the leather strap. I decided this summer to try something other than the rubber, and went for the light brown leather you see above.


----------



## LHL

tinkero, dak_la, both are nice photos of your watches. I think that sometimes photos don't do justice to the actual watch in person and it's hard for others to really appreciate them. The MC GMT is a really great watches.


----------



## dak_la

tinkero said:


> I have the rubber strap and love it. For some reason it does make the watch wear a bit larger than the leather strap. I decided this summer to try something other than the rubber, and went for the light brown leather you see above.


Thanks Tinkero for your opinion, and as you might know already, I decided to take the plunge and got the rubber strap last week.









More photos and a short review of it can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/photos-short-review-oem-rubber-strap-my-compressor-gmt-1069458.html


----------



## andrewfear

Just joined the club today. Loving my Navy Seals Chrono!


----------



## BLing

wore it last weekend..


----------



## csm

andrewfear said:


> Just joined the club today. Loving my Navy Seals Chrono!


Join the club brother....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## iggy-th

wow.... such a stunning thread, time to collect the coins
(for sure my wife won't be happy to see this )


----------



## dak_la

LHL said:


> tinkero, dak_la, both are nice photos of your watches. I think that sometimes photos don't do justice to the actual watch in person and it's hard for others to really appreciate them. The MC GMT is a really great watches.


LHL, you are absolutely right that pictures rarely do justice for the MC GMT, and many other JLCs. I tried my best to try to capture some of the elements of the watch through different types of lighting but it's very difficult to showcase all elements in one photo. I think it's partly due to the limited contrast range a camera sensor can capture compared to human eyes. A lot of JLCs pop only in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissWrist

My lovely JLC MCD GMT 44 on Ti braclet.


----------



## ChronoScot

MC Navy Seals Diver on articulated rubber bracelet


----------



## csm

Congrats, i adore this watch…

Regards


Cesar


----------



## tinkero

LOVE that bracelet too!



ChronoScot said:


> MC Navy Seals Diver on articulated rubber bracelet


----------



## blackbard

Not sure if I've posted my second MC here yet. I need to take another photo since I've polished the bezel….:


----------



## blackbard

In the pool….


----------



## jazzbach

With a nylon strap.


----------



## crossboard

My navy seals chrono while studying(excuse poor photo quality;0)


----------



## jazzbach

MCC2 with a brown leather strap. 
I love it.


----------



## Laslu

Hi. Do any of you master compressor guys know the difference between 160.T.25 and 186.T. 170 or 670 or 770. They look absolutely like each other, and when I study the technical specifications, I can´t see any differencies, apart from the prices - 170 seems to be the most expensive. Best regards Laslu


----------



## andrewfear

crossboard said:


> My navy seals chrono while studying(excuse poor photo quality;0)
> View attachment 1634818


Wow that looks like a giant watch for your wrist size! Does it fit smaller than that?


----------



## andrewfear

Want back to my leather band for a bit. I'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## Laslu

Here is my new Master Compressor






Laslu


----------



## LHL

I went hiking and ended up in a stream where I decided to take a picture of my Navy Seals Alarm watch in the water.


----------



## andrewfear

Very cool pic. I'm pretty lazy so I took mine to the sofa to lay down


----------



## LHL

We all need some down time, especially during the holidays.
Happy New Year.


----------



## BLing

happy extreme new year..


----------



## LHL

Extremely nice 

Relaxing at the beach.


----------



## hoppes-no9

jazzbach said:


> With a nylon strap.


I never would have thought this would work, but it DOES! Looks great.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## andrewfear




----------



## G'ed

Can I join the club?

Traded my SubC date with used MCC2. Hope I won't regret my decision.


----------



## csm

You wont...... Does it have a second hour hand? 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## csm

I mean, you wont regreat, not that you cant join the club hehehe.....


Cesar


----------



## G'ed

I understood that Cesar, thanks for the warm welcome to the gentleman's club.

Second hour hand? Nope, the Master Comp Chrono 2 doesn't come with GMT feature.


----------



## Tyo

Here is a picture of my Master Compressor GMT. 


I went through the post and I am delighted to see so many beautiful pictures of Master Compressor, congratulations


----------



## kajigger




----------



## maxkalba

Hi everyone, fantastic thread. Finally got my JLC. A Master Compressor GMT. I work for an international company and travel quite a bit so this watch is already coming in handy. I love the easy to read second time zone complication. By the way, does anyone know the production years for this watch? I know it debuted in 2008 but I'm not sure how many years it was produced. Cheers!


----------



## dak_la

maxkalba said:


> Hi everyone, fantastic thread. Finally got my JLC. A Master Compressor GMT. I work for an international company and travel quite a bit so this watch is already coming in handy. I love the easy to read second time zone complication. By the way, does anyone know the production years for this watch? I know it debuted in 2008 but I'm not sure how many years it was produced. Cheers!


Great looking GMT! I got mine in 2012, and believe that it's been discontinued in 2014 (removed from the jlc website).


----------



## Quotron

maxkalba said:


> Hi everyone, fantastic thread. Finally got my JLC. A Master Compressor GMT. I work for an international company and travel quite a bit so this watch is already coming in handy. I love the easy to read second time zone complication. By the way, does anyone know the production years for this watch? I know it debuted in 2008 but I'm not sure how many years it was produced. Cheers!


I really like those Compressor GMTs, are you in a P Car?


----------



## maxkalba

dak_la said:


> Great looking GMT! I got mine in 2012, and believe that it's been discontinued in 2014 (removed from the jlc website).


Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## maxkalba

Quotron said:


> I really like those Compressor GMTs, are you in a P Car?


Yes That's my 3.2 Carrera.


----------



## slashd0t

Another member and I got ours the same day:


----------



## Quotron

Nice watches. Were the matching tattoos mandatory as well?


----------



## LHL

That's cool.


----------



## csm

maxkalba said:


> Yes That's my 3.2 Carrera.


Nice watch! And niiiiiice car hehehe!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## andrewfear

I'm back on my Titanium/rubber strap. Love that thing!


----------



## csm

Mine is on the titanium/rubber bracelet since i bought it in oct/2012 hehehe.... This is a killer combo! 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Grahamsjz

It is a killer combination. I will post pics of he same watch on the pure rubber (divers) strap then hang my head ;-)


----------



## zsultan

New to the forum, but anxiously waiting for my MCC 2 to arrive. Just purchased the one from the member JakubL that he had for sale.

Really want to get a few straps for them, especially a dark brown, some that I've seen here posted. Any links to some bands that work with this would be great! I do want deployment clasp if possible.

Thanks and great thread here!!

Z


----------



## mark1972

Might be my all time favourite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zsultan

Just got this, purchased through member JakubL


----------



## ericfeuer

heres my new JLC MC EWA


----------



## Sonsem

Posted this baby before but am really thrilled to get it back after 20 weeks of service


----------



## csm

Its a lot of time! What happened to it?


Cesar


----------



## Sonsem

Basically nothing. First complete service since 2010 and I even asked them not to polish the case and bezel. My Blancpain also took 15 weeks for full service and thought these are 'normal' timelines for factory service. You think otherwise?

Cheers, Sonny


----------



## G'ed




----------



## csm

Sonsem said:


> Basically nothing. First complete service since 2010 and I even asked them not to polish the case and bezel. My Blancpain also took 15 weeks for full service and thought these are 'normal' timelines for factory service. You think otherwise?
> 
> Cheers, Sonny


IMHO I believe that it should take less time to be serviced... Was it sent back for swiss to be serviced? Actually the watchmaker that i use to send my watches here in brasil is my friend, so it use to take less time for me.. I believe... they are authorized from a lot of brands from swatchgroup audemars piguet etc... But i had a problem at my ap royal oak diver that took almost 6 months to be serviced because of parts etc.... The cool about it is that when you get the watch back its like a new watch because the amount of time that you stay without it hehehe....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## dak_la

A recent shot of the Master Compressor GMT:


----------



## LHL

That GMT looks really good.
Here's a recent photo of my MC Nave Seals Alarm with my new titanium bracelet in Pacifica, CA.


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## mr_october




----------



## G'ed

mr_october, which one is your fav out of the two?


----------



## adamcb

My new JLC Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm (obviously the branding team gets paid by the word). Now a member of the esteemed club:









I've had the watch a few weeks and it's finally settling in. It was running about +12/day but now well within COSC tolerances.

Love the alarm and world timer. The compression keys take some getting used to. Thankfully when open they have little clues engraved in them to help you remember which way to turn for the date and alarm. Nice attention to detail...

Adam


----------



## LHL

The watch and the alarm function is fantastic. Keep enjoying this fine watch and keep us posted with new photos. Welcome to the club!


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## dak_la

wwwppp said:


>


Very cool strap!


----------



## Zola

After long dreaming of owning a JLC master compressor the dream has finally come true! I am the proud new owner of this beauty that I scored for an amazing bargain. It did not come with papers though so hopefully you can guide me on where to download an instruction book so I can maximize its full potential. Also where is the best place to find new straps in fun colors and maybe rubber material? I love the white but want to change it up sometimes. In case you are wondering, yes I am a female


----------



## pfurey

This thread is dangerous...


----------



## JUVENTINO619

mark1972 said:


> Might be my all time favourite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which special edition is this? Looks awesome, making me reconsider the deep sea chrono..


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## G'ed

Zola said:


> After long dreaming of owning a JLC master compressor the dream has finally come true! I am the proud new owner of this beauty that I scored for an amazing bargain. It did not come with papers though so hopefully you can guide me on where to download an instruction book so I can maximize its full potential. Also where is the best place to find new straps in fun colors and maybe rubber material? I love the white but want to change it up sometimes. In case you are wondering, yes I am a female


Congratz on that beautiful white Compressor. Quite rare and fresh IMO. For the manual, you can get it from JLC website in various language. For english manual, it's here.


----------



## mark1972

JUVENTINO619 said:


> Which special edition is this? Looks awesome, making me reconsider the deep sea chrono..


Thanks. 
JLC Master Compressor Navy Seals GMT Chronograph. 1000m. One of only 1500. 
It has turned into a daily wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topher

My first JLC!









Edit: Sigh I'm noticing an issue with the watch, which I've purchased pre-owned. The top compressor crown seems to be working as it should - closed position winds the alarm, open position adjusts the alarm time. However, the bottom crown seems to have an issue - the closed position winds the watch fine, and the open position does change the time and date, but it also can adjust the alarm time. I can't get the malfunction to repeat each time, but when I've opened the bottom crown and moved the time clockwise or counter-clockwise, sometimes the alarm time will move as well... should I ask for a return?


----------



## csm

Yes i believe that you should. Or at least ask the seller to solve the problem... You cant know how much can it cost, to fix it! 


Cesar


----------



## dak_la

hoppes-no9 said:


> View attachment 5520489


I didn't know how a light colored strap can work with a black dial, but apparently it works magic!

Here is mine:


----------



## andylliao

dak_la said:


> I didn't know how a light colored strap can work with a black dial, but apparently it works magic!
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 5972194


Look great. What is the color on your strap call?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la

andylliao said:


> Look great. What is the color on your strap call?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


The strap maker didn't have a formal name for the color, and it is kinda difficult to describe as well. It is a very light brown, and has a yellow and woody tone to it. Under strong light, it almost looks close to light yellow. According to the strap maker, the color was prepared by a LVMH master tanner.

Here are a few more photos:


----------



## tldn

Just recently joined the club : )
Master Compressor Diving GMT


----------



## A.I

Hello, this is my first post. Just wanted to share my Extreme World Chronograph with an AMVOX styled custom strap


----------



## andylliao

dak_la said:


> The strap maker didn't have a formal name for the color, and it is kinda difficult to describe as well. It is a very light brown, and has a yellow and woody tone to it. Under strong light, it almost looks close to light yellow. According to the strap maker, the color was prepared by a LVMH master tanner.
> 
> Here are a few more photos:
> 
> View attachment 5974242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5974258


So beautiful strap there! Would you mind tell me where you get this?


----------



## dak_la

Not at all. It's from Peter of watchacc. You can see samples of his straps here at his Facebook page https://m.facebook.com/Watchacc-Watch-Accessories-Page-202634479808387/.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33fountain

Nice collection!


----------



## andylliao

dak_la said:


> Not at all. It's from Peter of watchacc. You can see samples of his straps here at his Facebook page https://m.facebook.com/Watchacc-Watch-Accessories-Page-202634479808387/.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Will try to find one for my JLC as well.


----------



## Gecko

dak_la said:


> The strap maker didn't have a formal name for the color, and it is kinda difficult to describe as well. It is a very light brown, and has a yellow and woody tone to it. Under strong light, it almost looks close to light yellow. According to the strap maker, the color was prepared by a LVMH master tanner.
> 
> Here are a few more photos:
> 
> View attachment 5974242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5974258


Holy smokes! That's a great looking combination.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

adamcb said:


> My new JLC Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm (obviously the branding team gets paid by the word). Now a member of the esteemed club:
> 
> View attachment 4573434
> 
> 
> I've had the watch a few weeks and it's finally settling in. It was running about +12/day but now well within COSC tolerances.
> 
> Love the alarm and world timer. The compression keys take some getting used to. Thankfully when open they have little clues engraved in them to help you remember which way to turn for the date and alarm. Nice attention to detail...
> 
> Adam


Next on my list. Wonderful.

Are the colored versions (i.e. blue, yellow world time rings, fonts) limited editions?


----------



## Nevets750

My first JLC!


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

adamcb said:


> My new JLC Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm (obviously the branding team gets paid by the word). Now a member of the esteemed club:
> 
> View attachment 4573434
> 
> 
> I've had the watch a few weeks and it's finally settling in. It was running about +12/day but now well within COSC tolerances.
> 
> Love the alarm and world timer. The compression keys take some getting used to. Thankfully when open they have little clues engraved in them to help you remember which way to turn for the date and alarm. Nice attention to detail...
> 
> Adam


This watch is gorgeous.


----------



## 1bavarian

Very much enjoying this thread, might as well keep it going with my latest...
View attachment DSC_0137 (2).jpg


----------



## LHL

1bavarian, very nice watch. Congratulations on your new time piece.


----------



## Golgo

So I've been in love with the Diving Chrono since I first laid eyes on it.
It's been sort of my grail watch (well one of them anyway) for several years and now I finally pulled the trigger
Got it pre-owned in mint condition for a fair price from Xupes (which was an excellent experience in itself).

I think the size is just right and the articulated rubber bracelet is awesome. 
Very pleased so far!


















Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

Master compress deep sea at Galveston









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL

The Diving Chrono is a fantastic watch. Congratulations! Enjoy.


----------



## LHL

Deep Sea looks good out in Galveston. Its been a while since I've been there. Great place.


----------



## LHL

I need to take some new pics of my watch. Really enjoy seeing all these great posts.


----------



## topher

Hi all,

I've owned a Master Compressor Memovox for 6 months, and I'm thinking of changing up the look of the watch. I bought it on bracelet, and purchased a 3rd party alligator strap with genuine JLC deployant. I've worn it pretty much 90% of the time on leather, as I think the bracelet blings out the watch a little too much.

Anyway, I'm thinking of getting a 21mm striped NATO from strapcode for the summer. How does this look? I scoured this entire thread and saw 1-2 pics of natos on these watches. The look was just ok to me, but these pics were of nato designs that don't appeal to me. I don't want to waste money on a strap that won't even transition well to another watch considering the 21mm width in the event that I don't like it that much.


----------



## Jim123




----------



## mr_october

topher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've owned a Master Compressor Memovox for 6 months, and I'm thinking of changing up the look of the watch. I bought it on bracelet, and purchased a 3rd party alligator strap with genuine JLC deployant. I've worn it pretty much 90% of the time on leather, as I think the bracelet blings out the watch a little too much.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of getting a 21mm striped NATO from strapcode for the summer. How does this look? I scoured this entire thread and saw 1-2 pics of natos on these watches. The look was just ok to me, but these pics were of nato designs that don't appeal to me. I don't want to waste money on a strap that won't even transition well to another watch considering the 21mm width in the event that I don't like it that much.


Hello topher
I agree, JLC M Memovox looks much better on allig. strap. I'm not sure about the nato strap though.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## erikclabaugh

I just picked up this beauty yesterday.


----------



## mr_october

erikclabaugh said:


> I just picked up this beauty yesterday.


Very nice congrats


----------



## topher

So I dropped my MC Memovox over the weekend and a couple days later I noticed a spot on the dial right near the center. This didn't exist before so it must have been dislodged by the drop. It bothered me enough that I went to a local watchmaker to see if it could be removed. The watchmaker told me it's a bit more work than it's worth because there are many screws holding the movement in the case. Anyway, I'm just going to learn to live with it until it's time for service. Here are pics of the spot and the movement.


----------



## LHL

topher, it's hardly noticeable you really have to pay attention to it to see the spot. I do understand though. When we own something and know exactly where there's a flaw we tend to always see it even if others can't. It's a really nice watch, just enjoy it and as you said, when it's time for service then you can get everything done at once.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## benjlc

This is my first JLC and high-end watch (hopefully not last), I ve just picked it up, some people think that it is just too big but I just love it... This is going to be my daily watch until I find something a bit more classy for suit


----------



## Wixo001

benjlc said:


> View attachment 8897322
> 
> 
> This is my first JLC and high-end watch (hopefully not last), I ve just picked it up, some people think that it is just too big but I just love it... This is going to be my daily watch until I find something a bit more classy for suit


Enjoy my friend. I've been looking for that watch for the last 2 month

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjlc

I have been looking at it for a few months too before taking the right decision  Let me know if I can help. I'll post more pics when I have a chance


----------



## se7enfold

benjlc said:


> View attachment 8897322
> 
> 
> This is my first JLC and high-end watch (hopefully not last), I ve just picked it up, some people think that it is just too big but I just love it... This is going to be my daily watch until I find something a bit more classy for suit


Nice!


----------



## Nevets750

benjlc said:


> View attachment 8897322
> 
> 
> This is my first JLC and high-end watch (hopefully not last), I ve just picked it up, some people think that it is just too big but I just love it... This is going to be my daily watch until I find something a bit more classy for suit


I looked at your version for months before deciding on the model that preceded yours (204c470). It's 44mm and I love it! Your model is awesome as well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amptic

Been one of the dailies for the last five years. Just got my first scratch on the face, though


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Nevets750

Master Compressor Chrono. The case back had some scratches that I just had polished out. It came out great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Since no one has posted in a while, I thought I'd provide a shot of the Master Chronograph outside.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Having a high end dinner of waffle fries and a chicken gyro.  Accompanying me is my newly arrived Jaeger Lecoultre Master Compressor Ceramic Chrono. I had an earlier version of this that I sold, (look at the pic I posted sometime back) and I really wanted this 2017 version from the first time I saw it. I finally found this one at a reasonable price on Crown and Caliber. They gave me very reasonable trade in allowances on a couple other pieces, and the rest is history! Although it's big at 46mm, the inner bezel makes the dial and the overall case feel a bit smaller. The ceramic is very light, so it's quite comfortable. Cheers!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Conoa123

New to me, just back from JLC Service


----------



## entrynmbrv

Conoa123 said:


> New to me, just back from JLC Service


Oh I'm curious to know how it came back. I've got a few dings on mine and I wonder how magic the wizards at JLC are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conoa123

I recently purchased as a used item. It was in pretty good shape and I asked JLC to not polish. They might have but it doesn’t seem like it. The previous owner didn’t appear to wear bracelet so the bracelet is immaculate.


----------



## Nevets750

Conoa123 said:


> I recently purchased as a used item. It was in pretty good shape and I asked JLC to not polish. They might have but it doesn't seem like it. The previous owner didn't appear to wear bracelet so the bracelet is immaculate.


Where did you have it serviced?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Conoa123

I sent it to the Richemont Technical Center in Dallas TX after emailing customer service. I don’t have an AD or boutique near me in the Midwest. 
Richemont Technical Center
15100 Trinity Blvd.
Suite 300
76155 Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## Nevets750

Conoa123 said:


> I sent it to the Richemont Technical Center in Dallas TX after emailing customer service. I don't have an AD or boutique near me in the Midwest.
> Richemont Technical Center
> 15100 Trinity Blvd.
> Suite 300
> 76155 Fort Worth, Texas


Thanks. I'm looking at a pre owned Master Compressor that needs work so this info is helpful.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry




----------



## Nevets750

This just arrived. I had one a couple years back and sold it, but always regretted that decision. I found this one and am happy to have it back on my wrist! Pretty sure I'm going to send it to the JLC repair center for a check up and to see if the bezel markers can be refinished.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasnick

Good lord. A beautiful beast.


----------



## ruismesquita

Very nice watches, did you know that in the master compressor diving alarm navy seals model, jaeger lecoultre made a special edition of 30 watches for the Spanish market, i dont have information on what are the differences or particularities of that edition, does anyone know?


----------



## Nevets750

ruismesquita said:


> Very nice watches, did you know that in the master compressor diving alarm navy seals model, jaeger lecoultre made a special edition of 30 watches for the Spanish market, i dont have information on what are the differences or particularities of that edition, does anyone know?


I don't know any of the details, but there is a JLC forum that might help. As for today's watch, I wore my Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

nicholasnick said:


> Good lord. A beautiful beast.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

Very very nice watch


----------



## American Jedi

...IN
Love the innovation and simplicity found in the Master Compressor line. Shame JLC is not making watches like this anymore.

My favorite is the NSA Incursion edition.
















I Favorites duo.


----------



## LHL

American Jedi said:


> ...IN
> Love the innovation and simplicity found in the Master Compressor line. Shame JLC is not making watches like this anymore.
> 
> My favorite is the NSA Incursion edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Favorites duo.


Looks great. I love my NSA as well. I've had mine since they came out and don't plan on getting rid of it.


----------



## Golgo

Hey all!
I've had this MC Diving Chrono for a couple of years now and it's really grown on me over time. I find myself wearing it quite a lot recently.
Im particurlarly fond of the articulated rubber bracelet which I find to be supremely comfortable! 
However, over time the bracelet has started to loose its matte black quality and has taken on a more glossy look. 
Any recommendations on how to get it back to its former stealthy matte black glory?


----------



## Golgo

duplicate post


----------



## ruismesquita

The NSA Incursion edition is my grail watch, its a peaty that they don't make them anymore


----------



## kissoglou79

Some serious watches here. I had the Diver Navy Seal and the bezel spring gave up after two days. One of the coolest watches on earth IMO but let down by the incident


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

kissoglou79 said:


> Some serious watches here. I had the Diver Navy Seal and the bezel spring gave up after two days. One of the coolest watches on earth IMO but let down by the incident
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly the same for me. 
Had two a MCDC and a NSDC, Both bezels gave up. The inner ring is made of plastic so if you or someone other try to turn it clockwise with just a tad of force it will snap. For me one bezel just fell of and the other one a friend turned it clockwise. Sold them both because of the fragile inner plastic parts in the bezels on a +$10k watches but otherwise the coolest bigger chronographs out there


----------

